
My business experience at 26: 3 successes and 26 fails - pogulyaev
At 17, I sold my first business for $5,000. Since 2017, two of my other projects have earned $300,000 in net profit. These are POGUMAX - software for interior projection mapping, and HYLS - an online course of yoga, meditation and healthy habits for donation (45k participants).<p>I&#x27;ve written an article and described the launch history of three successful projects, difficulties, promotion cases, insights, 26 unsuccessful projects.<p>Original is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vc.ru&#x2F;life&#x2F;134977
I can translate it into English and publish, if it interesting. Vote
======
farikhin
Thanks for sharing your interesting stories

